# Breeding swordtails



## coralbandit

OK , it seems there are a few questions popping up regarding breeding and raising swordtails lately.Information I offer is how I do it and may apply to other livebeares also.
1. If your intentions is to profit/make money,look into something else.
2.If you don't have adequate space to have multiple tanks,and necessary equipment do not expect alot.
3.If you have unexplained diffaculties in "keeping" fish ,you should really focus on that before you consider putting effort towards something that requires being able to keep,care for and diagnose any issues that may arise.
That being said,I keep a harem of swords in a 40G breeder tank(20+ females with 1-3 males{how many males depends on if they can get along with each other}).I run only sponge filters in this tank and it is heavily planted.The plants have lead anchors or float freely as the tank is kept bare bottom.I do not seperate my expecting females ever.The plants and feeding adults 2-3 times daily helps the fry survive their first 24 hrs.I check this tank everyday and with a net remove fry to one of my 3 fry tanks(30Long,30 breeder and 40 breeder all running multiple sponge filters).I do nothing special to my water so all tanks are the same.I catch fry and release(no acclimating).I feed HBH baby bites(a powdered food) and crumble flakes 3-5 times daily.I change water in all tanks every other day at least,about 15% on average(usually more).I seperate fry about once a month (sometimes longer 1 1/2 months).Seperated fry go a 20long,29g or right to the 75g.I feed flake only then about 3-4 times daily ,and change water as described above.The 75 is the final growout and has sponges and aquaclear 110 with sponge prefilter on intake and loaded with plants.I never use breeder boxes,ample plants and "heavy feeding" work fine for me.I personally feel breeder boxes are bunk, if you don't have accomodations to have fry,how will you raise them?If you don't have tanks(multiple) to receive fry and seperate when necessary what are you thinking? If you don't want to change water all the time your fry will not grow.Breeding and raising takes time,dedication,a lot of tanks,daily work, and the knowledge that if this doesn't satisfy you,you made a bad choice.I enjoy what I do ,I trade my fish for store credit.I get 50-75 cents each for "normal" swords.To raise more specific colors or traits takes everything I listed above for only 1 color or type.Seperating male females will be necessary.I hope this helps,none of this is easy,you need to enjoy it or just focus on keeping.I have over 400 swords right now and should probably go change water,feed or whatever THEY NEED.Good luck,ask what I didn't share if you need to know.
Tom


----------



## tbub1221

thanks this does answer a few of my questions . also it assures me that i am doing correctly in how im caring for them all.


----------



## rtmaston

i dont breed mine to sale.i just like doing it and seeing the frys being born.i trade them at my local pet store that i deal with and friends to enjoy them also and i also keep a couple for myself.


----------



## coralbandit

If anyone breeds livebearers for more than 6 months you will find that you will have a lot of fish.Finding a place to trade your fish will become a necessity(eventually a LFS{as stores like petsmart and petco(chain stores) will probably have no interest and best offer from them will be to take them for free). I now need to find a couple more ,but there are 4 privately owned stores in my area(ones has 5 different locations{their next).If serious about raising fry sucessfully, a couple tanks for growout are necessary(min. 20g run with sponges).I use corallife luft air pumps x2(about $65) to run all 7 tanks with 15 sponges.


----------



## rtmaston

you are right about that.i dont even fool with petsmart or petco.i only deal with my local fish store i have bought most of my aquamiums and assy from.i would ratter give them to them than sell them to petsmart or petco.i dont thank thay would buy them anyway.the local pet store tanks are much better contain.


----------



## KMoss

Thanks for the great info.... This answered a lot of questions I had. I'm the one with the surprise (few) fry, as I just have female swordtails. Right now they're in a breeder box, so I'm looking for solutions to my population issue.


----------



## coralbandit

KMoss; if you have live plants(I saw one piece in breeder box) and aren't super concerned with raising fry I would turn them loose in your main tank.You might be suprised how fast they swim and how well they hide.They will find food(little pieces from other fish eating that are perfect size) and in a month or so you'll be suprised how much bigger they will be than if kept seperated.Some of my swords are born in my 180G with many large fish and even pulling out what I see often I find juvinelles who have survived and thrived amongst the BIG Boys!
Your female as I said earlier could still have up to 6 more sets of fry,once they get a man they need them no more for along time.Nature is amazing.


----------



## KMoss

Thanks CB. This is the way I was leaning.... I think I'll give them a couple more days in the breeder box with first bites food then release them. There are lots of hiding places, as I'm pretty heavily planted. Thanks for the advice. I've enjoyed this little adventure enough to know I might enjoy breeding when my kids are grown & I can devote more time to them. You're right, nature is amazing!


----------

